# Good training PLC?



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey guys, I am looking at picking up a PLC, some I/O, and software to start playing around with programming and the like again. I haven't done any since college, and would like to build on the foundation I received at school. I really miss doing motor control, and would like to move more into that side of the industry. So, I would like to get a PLC and software, but am kind of confused on what I should get. At school I used an AB Micrologix 1000 and programmed it with RSLogix Micro software. Are the different brands of PLCs and software different enough that it makes sense investing in one brand to learn? 

I also want to play around with analog and digital inputs, and would like to be able to interface with VFDs, to get a better understanding on how the hardware interacts. Is there any kind of affordable way to do this?

It looks like I can get RSLogix Micro starter for $130 or so and a Micrologix PLC on ebay for around $150. Would it make sense to learn the Allen Bradley stuff since it seems to be really popular, or can I get away with a cheaper setup from, say, Automation Direct? I am a 23 year old 4th year apprentice, and am not exactly made out of money, but if it would give me a shot at scoring a better job by having a solid understanding of RSLogix then I would cough up the money. I want to try and position myself so I as I get older, I don't have to beat the crap out of my body in normal electrical construction, and I had a blast doing motor control in college.


Sorry if I seem like I am rambling, I am just really excited and anxious to work with PLCs after watching the training videos posted in another thread. Can you guys give me any pointers, or maybe point me in a direction to get some decent used equipment at reasonable prices?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

What kind of apprenticeship program are you in?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I am not really in an apprenticeship program, but I am an apprentice in the state of NH, went to school 2 years fulltime to meet the state's education requirement, and have my journeyman's application sent to the state waiting for their blessing to take the test. The program I did at the state technical college was focused more on motor control, transformers, power generation, etc than wiring methods, but still had code classes and the like.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> I am not really in an apprenticeship program, but I am an apprentice in the state of NH, went to school 2 years fulltime to meet the state's education requirement, and have my journeyman's application sent to the state waiting for their blessing to take the test. The program I did at the state technical college was focused more on motor control, transformers, power generation, etc than wiring methods, but still had code classes and the like.


Gotcha, okay. Most of the official apprenticeship programs usually have some sort of PLC trainer available.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You learn one PLC, you've essentially learned them all. The major obstacle after you learn one is to figure out what software and cable you need to talk to a different brand. There's actually some standard (maybe ISO, or IEEE) that governs PLC ladder logic, structured text, etc, which is why learning one makes you pretty well up to speed on them all. When you get into VFD, Servo, HMI, and pneumatic rack integration, things start to get a lot more complicated, since fewer standards apply. Instrumentation is still instrumentation, so that part doesn't really change. You just have it connected to a PLC instead of a panel meter, chart recorder, etc.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

There's always micrologix 1000's trainers floating around on ebay for a good price. 



MDShunk said:


> There's actually some standard (maybe ISO, or IEEE) that governs PLC ladder logic, structured text, etc...



IEC 61131


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

You might want to contact your local electrical contractors association and ask where they send guys for training...in my area we share some programs union/non union welcome and they have fantastic 12 week classes...are certified s part of apprenticeship training as well..I went about 6 yrs ago for PLC traning..soup to nuts..3hrs a week.. they still send me info every year...now the plc class has expanded..2 different classes..anyway it is good to meet these guys if you are serious about this trade you will need training your whole career..good luck..!..back in the 80's there where no plc's or vfd's..trust me..20 yrs from now you'll be laughing at plc's..like vacume tube days or 7400Ic's or 74lsoo :laughing:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> You learn one PLC, you've essentially learned them all. The major obstacle after you learn one is to figure out what software and cable you need to talk to a different brand. There's actually some standard (maybe ISO, or IEEE) that governs PLC ladder logic, structured text, etc, which is why learning one makes you pretty well up to speed on them all. When you get into VFD, Servo, HMI, and pneumatic rack integration, things start to get a lot more complicated, since fewer standards apply. Instrumentation is still instrumentation, so that part doesn't really change. You just have it connected to a PLC instead of a panel meter, chart recorder, etc.


 
Siemans Function Block looks nothing like the Ladder Logic that I have on my AB


----------



## Netree (Sep 3, 2011)

Allen-Bradley is mostly US-made maschines, foreign almost always Siemens. 

IDEC makes good PLC, Pentra, and HMI; starter kits with PLC, software, and cable (even kit with HMI) are not bad in price.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

dronai said:


> Siemans Function Block looks nothing like the Ladder Logic that I have on my AB


That's because function block is not ladder logic. Two different things. You can program AB with function blocks too. That's more like programming in C. You can program most Plc's in ladder logic, function block, or structured text, or any combination.


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> Hey guys, I am looking at picking up a PLC, some I/O, and software to start playing around with programming and the like again. I haven't done any since college, and would like to build on the foundation I received at school. I really miss doing motor control, and would like to move more into that side of the industry. So, I would like to get a PLC and software, but am kind of confused on what I should get. At school I used an AB Micrologix 1000 and programmed it with RSLogix Micro software. Are the different brands of PLCs and software different enough that it makes sense investing in one brand to learn?
> 
> I also want to play around with analog and digital inputs, and would like to be able to interface with VFDs, to get a better understanding on how the hardware interacts. Is there any kind of affordable way to do this?
> 
> ...



Here's everything you need for less than $100
I have one and it is easy to use and works great.
http://www.automationdirect.com/adc...Series_PLCs_(Stackable_Micro_Brick)/PLC_Units


----------



## Grounded-B (Jan 5, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> Hey guys, I am looking at picking up a PLC, some I/O, and software to start playing around with programming and the like again. I haven't done any since college, and would like to build on the foundation I received at school. I really miss doing motor control, and would like to move more into that side of the industry. So, I would like to get a PLC and software, but am kind of confused on what I should get. At school I used an AB Micrologix 1000 and programmed it with RSLogix Micro software. Are the different brands of PLCs and software different enough that it makes sense investing in one brand to learn?
> 
> I also want to play around with analog and digital inputs, and would like to be able to interface with VFDs, to get a better understanding on how the hardware interacts. Is there any kind of affordable way to do this?
> 
> ...


You can download a free "lite" version of RSLogix Micro from Rockwell here: http://www.ab.com/programmablecontrol/plc/.../downloads.html 

It is limited to 8 inputs and 8 outputs, I believe.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

There is a simulator *HERE*

That's the one we used in trade school "back in the day" lol.


----------



## wdestar (Jul 19, 2008)

If I had enough money and spare time, I could create a great simulator. Alas, I lack in both areas.


----------



## bgleason (Mar 3, 2012)

Check out Automation Direct. They have several PLC options and have some that are really quite reasonable. I've used them on some of their less expensive models for little projects and was very happy with the outcome. Sometimes companies put a squeeze on spending in maintenance and you get what you can. I also believe that Automation Direct has free software downloads on their website for some of their PLCs.


----------

